# More Canadian iPhone speculation...



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

> ...her supervisor told her that the iPhone was coming soon...


Article here.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Another crap rumour. Looks like the CSR really needed to make a sale. :lmao:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Good grief.



> I wasn't interested as I was waiting for the iPhone to arrive in Canada.
> 
> The rep said that the iPhone was coming soon, and that any service changes would be acceptable and I would retain the discounts they were offering today.


Let me translate for those who don't understand sales tactics.

Say WHATEVER it takes to make the sale, short of blatantly lying.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

:yawn: :yawn:


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Besides, I would imagine that most of the people in Canada that *really* want an iPhone, already have one.


----------



## 5493 (May 22, 2005)

I agree, JaMU. 

Also, by having Rogers introduce (theoretically) the iPhone, they would have to offer reasonable rates for unlimited data that consumers would be willing to pay. Corporate customers pay through-the-arse for data on the Rogers network. 

Rogers would have to reduce the prices for all. However, even though prices are lower, it could increase subscribers and revenue. Let's see how smart Rogers is.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

JustAMacUser said:


> Besides, I would imagine that most of the people in Canada that *really* want an iPhone, already have one.


I want an iPhone *REALLY* badly... and *I* don't have one.

More specifically, I want an iPhone with unlimited data and visual voicemail *REALLY BADLY*.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't want an iPhone.

I didn't want one when they were first announced a year ago & after much consideration I still don't.

There is software on my Palm PDA which is not available on the iPhone and which I will not conduct business without.

Until that changes, end of story.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sadly I don't believe that an "official" iPhone rollout would ever happen here in the great white north. Rogers would have to have some sort of unlimited data package for The Steve to give it to Rogers, and It's a safe bet that Ted won't do that. This despite the fact that hundreds (if not thousands) of Rogers users already are using iPhones on Rogers/Fido right now and Ted is making money off of them.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I wouldn't be too quick to declare iPhone's future dead in Canada.
The Wired article that came out today talks a whole bunch about new subscribers, switchers, and massive volumes of data. I'm sure there are some Rogers execs reading that and wondering. At least I sure hope so...


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

NewGuy said:


> I wouldn't be too quick to declare iPhone's future dead in Canada.
> The Wired article that came out today talks a whole bunch about new subscribers, switchers, and massive volumes of data. I'm sure there are some Rogers execs reading that and wondering. At least I sure hope so...


Totally agree.. not completely dead yet. Rogers can still budge, and hopefully by the end of the year we'll have a new national wireless provider to show the big 3 how it's done.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Last piece I got on the phone was that there is a stalemate - Apple says no and Rogers says yes to a Rogers logo on the phone. That piece is from a independent dealer who sell any brand/network.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

The best way to get a definitive answer regarding the iPhone in Canada is to get it from the horses mouth...Ted Rogers.

He actually goes to the same barber as I have in the past. On two occasions, I've sat in the chair beside him on a Saturday morning. 
(Man, you should hear how all the staff fawn and cater to his every word)

I've yet to see him since the iPhone was introduced (I've been trying different barbers as of late). But maybe I should try again on a Saturday morning and maybe I'll run into him. I'm sure razor blade to his neck while shaving could convince him to bring the iPhone to Canada.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

satchmo said:


> The best way to get a definitive answer regarding the iPhone in Canada is to get it from the horses mouth...Ted Rogers.


Sweet cheeses THANK YOU for this bit of sanity!!



> He actually goes to the same barber as I have in the past. On two occasions, I've sat in the chair beside him on a Saturday morning. (Man, you should hear how all the staff fawn and cater to his every word)


I'm sure all the multi-millionaires get the same treatment there. 

Actually, if you ever DO run into him, it would probably not be that wise to ask him about the iPhone directly. I'm sure he's tired of being asked. Instead, I'd ask him his *opinion* on the Wired article, and if he hasn't read it -- whip out _your_ iPhone and SHOW IT TO HIM.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

chas_m said:


> ... and if he hasn't read it -- whip out _your_ iPhone and SHOW IT TO HIM.


He he... love that one.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Alright... I'm tired of waiting....

Tuesday, give me the phone man. Rogers... I'm with Telus and my contract is done. Give me the iPhone and you have my credit card for the next 3 years. 

Give it to me. 

Oh yeah, I want a GPS on my iPhone too.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Didn't Rogers announce the other day to investors that they expect to sell fewer phone this year than last?
That doesn't sound like a company about to release the iphone. 
BTW, I have one and love it. he he.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

JustAMacUser said:


> Besides, I would imagine that most of the people in Canada that *really* want an iPhone, already have one.


Why ever would you think this? I dare say there are *thousands* of us waiting for the Canadian iPhone. 

I have no interest in a hacked version and it's my belief the vast majority feel as I do and I *REALLY REALLY* want an iPhone.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

With the Canadian market being about 10% the size of the US market, its not one to be ignored entirely.

However, its not mind-blowingly large in terms of market opportunity for Apple to change their go to market tactics for North America.

There's enough growth in other geos for them to sit back and let public pressure mount on Rogers.

Alternatively, if there's enough sustained success in the iPhone, it's not unreasonable to assume that after the AT&T exclusive agreement runs its course, we would see both CDMA and GSM (even combo) versions of the iPhone being released into the North American market. That in itself would open up enough of a competitive front with Bell for Rogers to consider supporting it.

I expect they'll do CDMA support for the Japanese market anyway.

Illegitimi non carborundum


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

While very unlikely, it is possible Apple could partner with a Canadian wireless company in the upcoming spectrum auction. Wouldn't that be interesting?

I'd love for something like that to happen. It sure would wipe the smug off Teddie's face.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I would say that the biggest reason that Rogers doesn't want the iPhone is Apple's insistence on revenue sharing. And before iPhone launch, I could understand the reasoning behind that decision.

However, at this point, there is probably no reason not to take it, given how well the deal is working out for AT&T. Not to mention that if Rogers doesn't take the iPhone soon, either someone else that gets spectrum in the wireless auction coming up will, or Rogers will end up giving up more revenue to get it. Apple will sign the contract with whichever carrier gives them the most money. And hey...if Rogers doesn't get it, they'll still likely be carrying the load on their network (part of the terms of this new auction is forced roaming agreements with the big 3 carriers).

As for them not being able to offer the unlimited data plans, I would say that's BS, they just don't want to change their pricing (which is going to have to change sooner or later anyway, iPhone or not, the competing carriers are providing cheap unlimited surfing plans, like Bell's $7 HTC Touch plan or Virgin Mobile's $10 Tidal Wave plan). Rogers / Fido has been one of the most up to date networks in North America with regard to data infrastructure (it has HSDPA coverage in all the major Canadian cities under the Rogers Vision / Fido 3G Experience brands). Also, at the moment, their EDGE network is faster than AT&T's (although that might just be a scalability issue...nobody uses the Rogers EDGE network because of the high prices, so the few of us that do get 150kbps+ whereas on AT&T you're lucky to get 100kbps).


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Corvillus said:


> As for them not being able to offer the unlimited data plans, I would say that's BS, they just don't want to change their pricing (which is going to have to change sooner or later anyway, iPhone or not, the competing carriers are providing cheap unlimited surfing plans, like Bell's $7 HTC Touch plan or Virgin Mobile's $10 Tidal Wave plan).


Behemoths like Rogers, while profitable today will plummet if they fall asleep at the wheel. Like the record labels, they need to move with the times. 

Yesterday's model may have worked, but once there's a viable option, there's nothing more difficult than retaining a former pissed off customer.


----------



## canamrotax (Jan 13, 2008)

*comwave lawsuit*

the bigger issue is that Comwave copyrighted the iphone name for thier IP phone product, and Apple has to either pay them to licence the name in Canada, or get a court to believe that the two products are different enough to not cause confusion in the market. As for Rogers, they seem to not care, as they have most of their products aimed at enterprise solutions, using Windows Mobile 6. They may just sit out the whole thing, to protect the lucrativetptptptp corporate data revenues.


----------



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

If we don't hear about it on Tuesday then the next likely time is May. Right before or right after the new cell coverage auction. We could get a new National GSM carrier which would likely open up the iphone to Canada. 
Can you think of another tactic that would work better to have people switch.

I talked to a Rogers Manager yesterday and she said the hold is the activation fee that Apple wants. Anyway Rogers wont budget until they have to.

Like, lets say a new competitor on the horizon.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

As mentioned before I think that the main thing that's holding Apple up is the ludicrous price structure of data plans in this country, and the only way that's going to go away is if we can somehow do away with heavy-handed governmental interference in the spectrum market. tptptptp 

What are the chances?


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't believe this has anything to do with the government. I believe it's about corporate greed. Rogers has been charging the high rates because they can. If you look at Bell and Fido with their $7 and $15 unlimited surfing plans for the HTC touch phones, you'll see that it is possible to provide reasonable rates for data plans. As much as I dislike the CRTC, this isn't one of the times that they are to be blamed.



doole said:


> As mentioned before I think that the main thing that's holding Apple up is the ludicrous price structure of data plans in this country, and the only way that's going to go away is if we can somehow do away with heavy-handed governmental interference in the spectrum market. tptptptp
> 
> What are the chances?


----------



## Captain Mac (Nov 21, 2007)

The thing that would really scare the pants off Rogers, and bring them to the negotiating table would be the strong rumour of a CDMA variant of the iPhone.


----------



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

doole said:


> As mentioned before I think that the main thing that's holding Apple up is the ludicrous price structure of data plans in this country, and the only way that's going to go away is if we can somehow do away with heavy-handed governmental interference in the spectrum market. tptptptp
> 
> What are the chances?


Government interference is what is going to give us the option of a new national GSM carrier in May.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oooooo, now the heavyweights are weighing in.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Oooooo, now the heavyweights are weighing in.


"RBC Capital Markets analyst Mike Abramsky" is a "heavyweight?"

Time to redefine the terminology.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I can't imagine what converting a network would cost but Telus may want a piece of the iPhone action. Electronista | Telus mulling shift to GSM, iPhone a factor?


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

Far heavier than any (posting) ehMac member...



HowEver said:


> "RBC Capital Markets analyst Mike Abramsky" is a "heavyweight?"


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

MacBookPro said:


> Far heavier than any (posting) ehMac member...


HEY! I resemble that remark.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

MacBookPro said:


> Far heavier than any (posting) ehMac member...


With the exception of HowEver, of course.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> With the exception of HowEver, of course.


How nice!

It remains that right up to the Vice-Presidential level at Rogers, no one yet knows exactly when the iPhone will be released in Canada.

The RBC analyst probably does his research here at ehMac...


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

HowEver said:


> How nice!
> 
> It remains that right up to the Vice-Presidential level at Rogers, no one yet knows exactly when the iPhone will be released in Canada.
> 
> The RBC analyst probably does his research here at ehMac...


Just looking out for you. 

I agree though, the only people that really have an idea of what is going on is the very high level execs at both companies. 

I know people that work both at Apple and Rogers, and for what its worth they kinda say the same thing: Rogers data rates are too high. Apple doesn't want to launch unless the pricing is similar to AT&T's, and Ted doesn't want ANYONE to tell him how to run his business. OF course, thats the layman's explanation. Revenue sharing is also a possibility. 

Can't wait for 1PM.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There is also the ComWave-owned "Iphone" trademark problem in Canada, although god knows Apple tends to throw enough cash around to take care of problems like that.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

HowEver said:


> "RBC Capital Markets analyst Mike Abramsky" is a "heavyweight?"
> 
> Time to redefine the terminology.


Sorry, couldn't find an "I'm being a smart-a$$" emoticon anywhere. Guess the "Oooooo" didn't cut it...


----------



## sAFETY (Oct 6, 2007)

People are mentioning an upcoming spectrum auction. I'm familiar with the US FCC auction, but is there one for Canada (CRTC) coming up? And if so, is there any actual evidence of organizations planning a bid for such a thing as a competing data service?


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

sAFETY said:


> People are mentioning an upcoming spectrum auction. I'm familiar with the US FCC auction, but is there one for Canada (CRTC) coming up? And if so, is there any actual evidence of organizations planning a bid for such a thing as a competing data service?


Yes and yes.

In Canada, it's open to smaller bids and the big guns like Rogers & BEll are not allowed to bid for this spectrum. I think Yaz has tabled a bid, as well as a few smaller carriers.


----------



## sAFETY (Oct 6, 2007)

5andman said:


> In Canada, it's open to smaller bids and the big guns like Rogers & BEll are not allowed to bid for this spectrum. I think Yaz has tabled a bid, as well as a few smaller carriers.


Yaz?

Not familiar with them/him/her/it. Wikipedia and Google are of no help either.

Link?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Just saw this interesting news about Telus possibly jumping into the GSM world.

CANOE Money: Sectors - Rogers stock jolted by report of Telus competition


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Just saw this interesting news about Telus possibly jumping into the GSM world.
> 
> CANOE Money: Sectors - Rogers stock jolted by report of Telus competition


Ran across another version of this earlier today.

Can't stand Telus any more than I can stand Robbers.

Oh, sure, it may bring about lower rates and all, I just have some major issues with either. Frankly, I'd love to see a third party enter the fray and kick both their butts. 

Or other pieces of anatomy in the same general area.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Ran across another version of this earlier today.
> 
> Can't stand Telus any more than I can stand Robbers.
> 
> ...


A fourth party?


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

HowEver said:


> A fourth party?


Eventually. 
That'll happen in a couple of years. US and European carriers are very interested in penetrating the Canadian market.

... if we can wait that long.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Ran across another version of this earlier today.
> 
> Can't stand Telus any more than I can stand Robbers.
> 
> ...





5andman said:


> Eventually.
> That'll happen in a couple of years. US and European carriers are very interested in penetrating the Canadian market.
> 
> ... if we can wait that long.


Um, Telus, Bell, Rogers, make three.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

5andman said:


> Eventually.
> That'll happen in a couple of years. US and European carriers are very interested in penetrating the Canadian market.
> 
> ... if we can wait that long.


Well, from what I read on a few articles is that foreign interests will be allowed on the bid later this year, but they'll have to partner with a Canadian company.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Bloomberg.com: Canada


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: iPhone speculation*

Well, if no one has heard it yet, 680 News ( a Toronto radio station) is blasting the iPhone is coming tomorrow message all over the air waves here and, as 680 is owned by Rogers, they might just have an inside track on some knowledge. Here's hoping ...

Mike


----------



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

I sure hope the iphone doesn't come to Canada Tomorrow.
If it does then I wasted a lot of $$ getting mine.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Lets open up the radio waves to AT&T and T-Mobile. That sure would shake up good ol' Ted's monopoly on GSM.

There's no reason why we should not have flat rate nationwide calling, ability to carry-over unused minutes, and of course, affordable wireless data.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*strange message*

got this message when i opened itunes just now
Edit - I don't have an iphone


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

If you're running iTunes 7.5 that message is no surprise--it has iPhone support built in...you probably got that message as some weird error.


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

JustAMacUser said:


> Besides, I would imagine that most of the people in Canada that *really* want an iPhone, already have one.


I guess it depends on what you mean by REALLY, but I don't have one yet. And I really, really want one! But this lack of word from Rogers is starting to drive me insane! I really don't want the compromises of a hacked phone running in Canada, not being able to use the data... gahhhhhh!

I want to wait, but for how long?


----------



## 5493 (May 22, 2005)

aaron said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by REALLY, but I don't have one yet. And I really, really want one! But this lack of word from Rogers is starting to drive me insane! I really don't want the compromises of a hacked phone running in Canada, not being able to use the data... gahhhhhh!


You can use the data features on the iPhone on Rogers or Fido - you have to subscribe to a data plan.

It's just that there are no unlimited or comparable plans on Rogers like on AT&T.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, that was originally my thinking too. But after considering how long it's going to take to get them to get the iPhone coupled with how they have a tendency to modify the functionality of devices they carry in a negative way, I figured that the hacked iPhone route was better. Plus there's the fact that unlocked iPhones have a high resale value, so if Rogers does get it I'll be able to buy theirs and resell mine without too much loss.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

aaron said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by REALLY, but I don't have one yet. And I really, really want one! But this lack of word from Rogers is starting to drive me insane! I really don't want the compromises of a hacked phone running in Canada, not being able to use the data... gahhhhhh!
> 
> I want to wait, but for how long?


What do you mean a hacked phone, not being able to use the data. I have an unlocked phone and use the data with the 65$/1gig plan. In 3 months I never came close to 1 gig.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Corvillus said:


> Yeah, that was originally my thinking too. But after considering how long it's going to take to get them to get the iPhone coupled with how they have a tendency to modify the functionality of devices they carry in a negative way, I figured that the hacked iPhone route was better. Plus there's the fact that unlocked iPhones have a high resale value, so if Rogers does get it I'll be able to buy theirs and resell mine without too much loss.


Other than the industry-wide service provider locks, and DRM restrictions which are dictated by companies like Sony, what negative modifications are you thinking of on Rogers phones? Unlike Bell and Telus, Rogers doesn't cripple bluetooth or other features, and being GSM you can change your phone any time you like.


----------

